# any Dog Brothers in



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2009)

Are there any Dog Brothers in the New England area? 
Are any of them teaching if so where?

I had someone ask me this yesterday and I had no answere so I am asking all of you if you have any information I can pass on to the person who asked me


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Dog Brothers came up in conversation on another forum I was on the other week,there's contact info but not where any of them are. This might help?
 Dog Brothers Inc. Martial Arts
703 Pier Ave. Ste B PMB 664
Hermosa Beach, CA 90254
*Orders, Memberships, and other Reality:* 310-540-6853 | Fax: 310-943-2733
*Martial Arts Inquiries:* 310-543-7521


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't think of any that are up that way.   I will ask Marc and let you know.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------

